# Fan leaves turning yellow



## medicore (Sep 2, 2007)

Is it normal for the large fan leaves to turn yellow.  I am about half way through flowering and most of the larger fan leaves on my plant are turning yellow.  I stopped giving it nitrogen and am exclusively feeding it Fox Farm High Phosphorus Bat Guano.  I think I have given enough info but if you need pics let me know.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 2, 2007)

Well, this yellowing you speak of is most likely due to the lack of nitrogen.  If it is getting out of hand, I would recommend a light feeding of nitrogen just to keep her happy because those fan leaves are, literally, the solar cells of the plant.  However, yellowing to an extent is very normal in the flowering stages because nitrogen inhibits/slows the bud growth.


----------



## medicore (Sep 2, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Well, this yellowing you speak of is most likely due to the lack of nitrogen. If it is getting out of hand, I would recommend a light feeding of nitrogen just to keep her happy because those fan leaves are, literally, the solar cells of the plant. However, yellowing to an extent is very normal in the flowering stages because nitrogen inhibits/slows the bud growth.


 
Thank you DL for that useful information.


----------

